# Ruger 204



## buckseye

STURM, RUGER ANNOUNCES FIVE RIFLES
IN NEW 204 RUGER CARTRIDGE

November 6, 2003

Sturm, Ruger is proud to introduce five rifle models for 2004 in an exciting new caliber: the 204 RUGER. This small, fast, and efficient new cartridge is the result of another joint development effort between Sturm, Ruger and Hornady Manufacturing Company. The 204 RUGER shares the same case head and overall length cartridge as the 223 Remington, but uses a slender new 20 caliber, 32 grain, V-MAXTM bullet. The 204 RUGER's bullet has an extremely efficient ballistic coefficient of 0.192, and an amazing muzzle velocity of 4,225 feet per second.

When compared directly with either the 22-250 Remington or the 220 Swift, the 204 RUGER offers higher muzzle velocity and flatter trajectory. Because the 204 RUGER cartridge achieves a higher velocity with less propellant than either the 22-250 Remington or the 220 Swift, this new cartridge does not compromise barrel life. The 204 RUGER also offers lower recoil and muzzle report than comparable high-velocity, sub-caliber ammunition. Its conventional case shape avoids feeding problems and increased rearward bolt thrust associated with short and super short magnum cartridges.

Because this new caliber provides significant benefits for varmint hunters and target shooters alike, Sturm, Ruger is introducing five rifle models chambered for the 204 RUGER. These include three bolt action rifles and two single shot rifles. The Ruger M77 MKII bolt action rifles include: the M77R in blued steel with a cut-checkered American walnut stock; the KM77RLFP Ultralight All-Weather in stainless steel with a synthetic stock and a light contour barrel; and the Target Grey KM77VT Target rifle in stainless steel with a brown, laminated wood stock, heavy target barrel, and two-stage target trigger. Ruger No.1 single shot models include the No. 1 Standard in blued steel with a cut-checkered American walnut stock and the No. 1 Stainless Varminter in stainless steel with a black, laminated stock.

These new 204 RUGER models will be available beginning in March 2004.

Sounds like a hell of a gun, anybody have one yet?


----------



## james s melson

I don't know who will buy it but someone will, it's hard to support Ruger and it's anti-gun ways.

http://www.sierratimes.com/archive/gues ... 020101.htm


----------



## buckseye

That's a good article james....sure sucks uke: bastard bill makes a hell of a good gun.


----------



## james s melson

I have some Rugers, they are well built and worth the money.


----------



## Elly2211

I have a ruger 270 never had a problem with it. one of the best rifles i have ever had.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Ruger??? I think they are ****.. to heavy, bolt sucks... I would never buy one. Winchester and Dakota arms for me.


----------



## Militant_Tiger




----------



## james s melson

There is no such thing as a "100 rd clip", you must be referring to a drum-style magazine.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

its actually dual drums, one on each side, 50 rounds in each, but i really dont think the terminology means much as long as you knew what i ment.


----------



## Plainsman

Militant Tiger

Your site name and your firearms knowledge just don't mess. A name like Militant Tiger isn't that far removed from Rambo is it? The first time I seen your name on here I thought you perhaps belonged to a militia. You insinuated on another post that because I mentioned the second amendment I was a gun nut. I am beginning to think you chose your name to hide an anti gun agenda. I have no use for a high capacity magazine and would rather have a single shot than a semiautomatic. However, I would not deny a high capacity magazine to a fellow sportsman that might find some pleasure in rapid shooting of many rounds. If he wishes to wear out his firearm that is his or her business. I dislike the misuse of firearms because it endangers the freedoms of those of use who are law abiding. I also believe that everyone should be personally responsible. Are these radical ideas? You can not legislate morals Militant T, people either have it within themselves or they do not.


----------



## james s melson

so called "assualt style weapons" are used in less than 1% of firearms related shooting per year, I don't think anyone should be afraid to go outside for fear of "rambos" firing up and down the street. Better get to work with the "million moms" because the AWB is likely to sunset this Sept.
Some should just stick to shooting .22 rimfire.


----------



## 223shooter

well my friends i baught a 204 the day they came out killed 6 yotes with it from 30 yards out to 250 and they all droped dead and the bullet didn't exit. i was using the 32 grain v max bullets and getting 1/2 inch groups and i just switched to the 40 grain v max and am getting better down range energy and these are shooting 1/3 inch groups. i an shooting a ruger 1 standard and it shoots!! this is my primany gun now. i shot a couple groudhogs last weekend and let me tell u the red mist was flying. i ended up getting 12 hogs 2 from the same den that read 375 when i lasered them. the neat thing about the 204 is that they took a 300 yard round and made it a 400 yard round. also u can see where your bullets are hitting which leads to more hits


----------



## Bobm

Maybe Bill Ruger just outsmarted the dumbasses in Congress with his 10 round magazine making them think they got something. Nobody really does "need" more than a 10 round magazine but at least we still have semi-autos available. When negotiating you should always make your opponent think they won something you didn't want to give up. 
Our right to bear arms has nothing to do with hunting use, it was put in the constitution to allow us citizens to fight our government if it begins to oppress us. It is a tough call though because of idiots going into playgrounds or McDonalds and going on a killing spree hate to see a 50 roujd magazine in one of those circumstances. I have mixed emotions about it. I love my Ruger rifles though and I wouldn't believe that story without hearing Rugers opinion which is unfortunately impossible I would love to hear his son explain his fathers position.


----------



## Madison

ANyne ever purchase one of these sweet looking guns yet?? I'm thinking about getting a varmit gun and picked this one up.. Even though the ammo is expensive I was very close to buying it, but first wanted to see if anyone had anything to say about this particular gun..

anyone??


----------



## 223shooter

madson i love the one i got and i would recumend it to anyone. i am not a big fan of ruger but the rifle i got sure is a keeper. if you don't want a ruger remington and savage are also makeing the 204..... great round and fun to shoot!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

as is h&r in a single shot for real cheap


----------



## sdeprie

I know, this is an old post that kind of stopped. Just re-read it.

My new thought is that since someone has been slamming my H&R (NEF) I may just get every barrel they have available for it (including the 204).

I have also been reading has Old Bill has been getting slammed. He may deserve it, he may not. You may like his guns, you may not. You may feel that no-one needs any more than a 10 round magazine (or even that much) or that any infringement goes against the 2nd amendment. One thing I do know is that nobody knows everything (especially me, except maybe plainsman :lol: ) and that we all have things to share. I have been wondering if there was a real need for a 20 caliber. Who cares if there is. It's something new and worth trying. Have fun. :beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill

204 Ruger is ok but not heavy enough for coyote sized varmints at great distances, so buy a *243 Winchester *barrel for your H&R, then you will have a nice cartridge for varmints and a more than adequate *cartridge for deer sized game!*


----------



## Militant_Tiger

OSOK for how much you push the 243 I'm thinking that you get a royalty every time you pitch it.


----------



## Bobm

243 would bounce off a coyote much less a deer!
(And yes MT I do think thats funny, very funny)


----------



## sdeprie

I'm saving my 243 for squirrel, unless Plainsman's sense of humor is gonna get me in trouble.


----------



## Bobm

You finally got it, 243 is an excellent squirell rifle thats what it was originally designed for.


----------



## sdeprie

Now remember, the 243 is for back-up for the 45-70. And, I will have my squirrel hound.


----------



## DeadEye85

I own a ruger m77 mark 2 and I use mine for hunting black tails in washington, I have taken 3 bucks and they have all dropped instantly from 200+ yards away.


----------



## sdeprie

In 204 Ruger? Sorry, I missed something.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Yes sdeprie you have missed something as usual*, DeadEye85 makes an much sense as you do or has honestly posted his comments in the wrong forum!

The 204 Ruger is a nice cartridge based on the 223 Remington case, *wow another wildcat*, but it will not buck the wind as heavier 22 caliber and 243 bullets will. I would suggest the 223 Remington, 222 Remington, 22-250 Remington or the dual purpose 243 Winchester for varmints/deer sized game!


----------



## MossyMO

DeadEye85

What caliber is your Ruger?


----------



## sdeprie

I'm sure it must have been a 243, or perhaps an AI, but definitely not a magnum anything. 8) 
OSOK, the 204 Ruger is not another wildcat. It is a production factory round, hence the factory rifles chambered in it and the factory ammunition loaded for it. Unless I am mistaken, a wildcat kind of has to not have any factory ammunition made for it, right? I mean, specialty companies might make special brass, but production rifles aren't chambered in it, etc. Isn't this right? Help me out. Plainsman, hunting 1, MossyMo, BobM, even MT. Am I right. I want to find out if I'm wrong. I might not be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Hey look guys,

*243 Winchester by Mike Daly, Hodgdon Director of Customer Service.*

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/243win.php


----------



## sdeprie

Well, you got me again. I missed how this is related to the 204 Ruger. :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Do you guys think maybe OSOK came up with the 243? I mean after all it was only made in the fifties. I do find it kind of hard to believe that at 200 yards a 40 grain projectile killed 3 bucks dead on the spot. I have been wrong before however, and I may be wrong again.


----------



## Plainsman

Sdeprie

You are correct in your definition of a wildcat. As far as I know the 204 was a joint project with Ruger and Hornady. It never was a wildcat, it came out as a factory offering. Wildcats are things like the 6X284 that you can not buy factory ammo for. To confuse things further a fellow asked on the fox coyote forum if his 22 mag was good enough for coyote. OSOK assured him it was adequate (to 100 yards), but on this forum he feels that the 204 is a little small. He said never shoot at an animal beyond 300 yards. I am sure the 204 hits harder at 300 yards than the 22 mag does at 100 yards. But then I remember a well known writer that had said a 357 revolver was good for deer to 100 yards. Six months later he said that if you used a 357 mag rifle you should keep your shots to 50 yards or less. Writers are not always shooters I guess. Not always consistent either.


----------



## sdeprie

Thanks, that's what I thought. I was going to resist further comment. But I must point out that I have seen some inconsistencies, as well. Back to the topic at hand, it sounds like an interesting caliber, but at this point, I have too many I still don't have that came first. I may change my mind. I'm still waiting for by new barrels from NEF, including a 223 in a bull barrel. I think that would fill everything I NEED to do with a varmint barrel, but NEF has a 204 barel, too. Hmmmmmmm. Time will tell.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Buckseye*,

Did you buy the rifle yet? Have you decided on the 204 Ruger? If you don't own a center fire varmint rifle yet and if its small calibers you desire, I recommend the 22-250 Remington over any other 22 caliber center fire rifles, but if you choose the smaller caliber 204 Ruger good luck with it and let me know how you like it. Rugers are very strong firearms, excellent choice. *In its wildcat days the 22-250 Remington used to called the 22-250 Varminter!*

*Read and heed:*

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

Have a great day, 
OneShotOneKill


----------



## buckseye

I haven't bought one yet, I am still deciding if I want one. I have had good luck with Rugers, but mostly pistols. I really don't even know why I want one, there are not that many small targets around here. If I lived closer to prarie dogs it would be pretty fun to play with.

I use a Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow 25-06 with reloads and am very happy with what I can do with that gun. The best shooting I have ever done was with a Remington 22-250 in the late 70's, the combination of youth and to much gunpowder made it hell on the yotes. 8)


----------



## sdeprie

Buckseye, most of us have been there and celebrate your survival.  I'm in kind of the same boat you are, not a lot of small varmints. I want to hunt fox and have ordered a 223 barrel. I plan to SOMEDAY get a 22-250, but see myself shooting the 223 much more often. A 204 is definitely on the wish list.


----------



## Plainsman

Sdeprie

I think you have mentioned it before, but is the 223 barrel you have on order for your New England Arms rifle? I purchased those for my son's first centerfires. The 223 doesn't eject as reliably as some of the other calibers, so you may have to do a little dremel work on the ejector. The purpose of my post is to tell you about the bullet powder combo that their rifles liked. They shot the 40 gr hollow point Sierra very well with H322 or H335. They were ok with other combo's but the 40 gr went into under ½ inch consistently.


----------



## sdeprie

Plainsman, thanks. It is, and you may need to tell me just exactly what dremel work I may need to do. Incidently, my 243 doesn't eject as smoothly as I would like. If I have a critism for the NEF, that would be the major one. I have at least one of those powders you listed, although I had hoped to shoot heavier bullets. I have about 400 factory rounds to shoot before I start reloading, so I'll see how it does. Sadly, even those will probably shoot better than I can shoot.


----------



## DeadEye85

Well to clear things up somewhat, I do tribal hunting in washington. Our smallest caliber for big game (legally) is a .22 hornet. I wanted a small caliber rifle accurate and deadly without sacrificing meat, so I choose the new ruger .204 , I must add we hunt black tails which are mostly smaller deer, and if your questioning the number of deer I have shot it is because I hunt for others (designated hunter) so I can have multiple deer tags. I am sorry if I have offened anyone about the legality of a small caliber rifle, but if you have never shot a deer with 22 hornet or larger you do not know the possibilities of the small rifle.


----------



## sdeprie

Hey, man, I wasn't offended, just a little confused. Good luck.


----------



## mr.trooper

You know, some companys actualy DO pay people to go around to various forums and mention their products......a few of them actualy pay quite handsomely for the SUPER-liminal advertising. in a sence, druming up thier own "word of mouth" support.


----------



## sdeprie

Mr. Trooper, I'm sure you are right about that. I can telly you one thing, nobody's paying me big bucks for, well anything...  But I'll keep my eyes open. By the way, have you seen that new product....... 8)


----------

